# Some of my PREDATORS...



## AQUASAUR

So, as a mod in one Great PREDATORS Site, I hope it's time to show off one exclusive "Predators" topic&#8230;








Here is the first Member of my Predators Collection - *Florida Spotted Gar*
He/She is only 7-8 cm. big, but what you'll say about its Jaw&#8230;








ENLOY!


----------



## cs_gardener

That's a cool looking fish. How big will it get?


----------



## AQUASAUR

How BIG!?... They are a dozen of specimens&#8230;
Take a look at these pics, which some other friends had linking me:
http://faculty.evansville.edu/ck6/bstud/hugegar.html


----------



## Six

That's like 1000+g tank type of fish. interesting.


----------



## Agrippa

Huh, that black and white picture looks quite interesting, but the second picture looks almost as though it has been photoshopped... The lighting on the fish and the colour of its scales just seems a little bit off to me.

Otherwise, that's a cool fish you have there!


----------



## jARDINI

i got 2 hujeta gars nd a jardini arowana also a red bellied pirana. im a big fan of preditory fish


----------



## Yoshi

Awesome shot of the teeth!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you!
Jardini, feel free to post any pics of your predators here...
I would be glad to see everyone of Your PREDATORS, folks! 

So, let's see&#8230;Who'll guess the next my PREDATOR Fellow:


----------



## Blacksunshine

Agrippa said:


> Huh, that black and white picture looks quite interesting, but the second picture looks almost as though it has been photoshopped... The lighting on the fish and the colour of its scales just seems a little bit off to me.
> 
> Otherwise, that's a cool fish you have there!


theres no need to photoshop a gar to fake its size. they def get much bigger then that. 
Not really a aquarium fish by any shot. That is unless you have a 3000+ gal pond for an aquarium. the real killer with fish like that is feeding them.

That is a nice little guy you got there.

Is that new pic a rocket gar?

what kinda tank are you keeping these killers in?


----------



## jARDINI

the ''rocket gar'' is a common name for the hujeta gar and i do belive that that is a hujeta gar


----------



## jARDINI

i dont have the greatest digital camera but i will try


----------



## Blacksunshine

jARDINI said:


> the ''rocket gar'' is a common name for the hujeta gar and i do belive that that is a hujeta gar


yep. Dead give away of this Non-gar gar is the nostrils being at the back of the shout instead at the tip like real gars.

Preds... Well hers a pic of my ATF (Arowana in background)-


















And Ornate Bichir









Flowerhorn









And my Snakehead


----------



## speakerguy

Here in Texas, alligator gar can easily get to 5-6 feet. Wikipedia says they can get to 8-12 feet and up to 300lbs. It is the largest species of gar.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the tips, mates! and thank you for sharing these cool pics of your Predators, Blacksunshine!
I like especially the last two ones! 

Yeah, I was sure - many of you know this Guy pretty well&#8230;
Here are the most popular his names:
*Ctenolucius Hujeta,Gar Characin, South American Freshwater Needlefish, Silver Gar, Hujeta Pike Characin, Slant-nosed Gar...*










But I was impressed of one other synonym name -* "Freshwater Barracuda" *

This is a pic, for compares, of real Marine Barracuda, which I had shoot in the public aquarium:










and before you say: This Guy is harmless than this real saltwater Predator&#8230;
just take a look at his GREAT appetite, being only a few months old:


----------



## Jessie

Hristo--

I am a big fan of your photography! You have an unbelievable collection of fish, I'm envious!

Do you have any full-tank shots?

How many tanks do you have set up?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi, Jessie!
Here are few words about me, my tanks, fishes, photos&#8230;
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=535


----------



## jARDINI

as soon as i figure out how to get photos on here i will post my preditors


----------



## sandyyu

is that real.... ?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Folks&#8230;You didn't take this my Guy serious, isn't it !?
But there were only 2 ½ months, since my last pic about&#8230; 
and take a look how Those *"Freshwater Barracuda"* is growing up:










Here is a detailed close up shot of His Predators Mug&#8230;
What do you think - does He look enough Dangerous now&#8230;!?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Actually, the fish is not very Big and aggressive&#8230;








but the macro lens gives possibility to show it HUGE!
Here are two fragments of those Guy's moustaches:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is a little update of my* Florida Spotted Gars.*
Hope, you'll find the "little" different about their size and teeth&#8230;










They are very Dangerous Duet when going after the Prey&#8230;...


































Another macro shot again on These Lethal Jaws&#8230;...


----------



## jaidexl

You don't get too many gar pics with the mouth gaping, and you don't usually see it in the wild here unless you're pulling a hook out. Nice photos!


----------



## orlando

Man thats some nice photo work!


----------



## EdTheEdge

Very impressive. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## rich311k

Great shots, what teeth!


----------



## MartialTheory

wow! note to self, never pet a spotted gar.


----------



## epicfish

Dang, these are some amazing pics!


----------



## xcooperx

are you a member of MFK?????


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the coments, folks!

Sorry,...what is MFK??? 
About my PREDATORS Fishes sympathy...As I said in the beginning of this topic -
I'm just a member and a mod in AP (http://aquaticpredators.com/forums/index.php?)


----------



## AQUASAUR

There are a few new Fellows, still in a quarantine tank of mine&#8230;
Hope some of you know very well Who owns that Gorgeous Mug&#8230;


----------



## cah925

Wow, those are some incredible pics.


----------



## Bk828

holy crap those are some teeth there.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi, just one shot from tonight&#8230;
One of my new Predators&#8230;still young, but Handsome one&#8230;isn't it?


----------



## jaidexl

Wow, talk about the odd couple. :suspiciou


----------



## zer0zax

What will the children look like


----------



## jaidexl

Arowana - "I will give you babies if you let me swallow them" [smilie=u:

Discus - "I think I love you" [smilie=w:


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, just a couple snap shots from tonight&#8230;


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Looking for the Prey&#8230;*


----------



## wonword

aweaome photowork, here is a vid of my "minimonster" tank


----------



## jaidexl

Those arowana shots are the best I've seen.


----------



## Nelumbo74

Nevermind. I guessed wrong. My guess was Belonesox belizianus until I took a closer look at the mouth.



AQUASAUR said:


> Thank you!
> Jardini, feel free to post any pics of your predators here...
> I would be glad to see everyone of Your PREDATORS, folks!
> 
> So, let's see&#8230;Who'll guess the next my PREDATOR Fellow:


----------



## Lord Nibbler

The photo isn't photoshopped, its a rather famous one of a gar. There is some question if they used some positioning tricks to make it look bigger though.


----------



## jazzlvr123

I love your discus pictures nice work


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Hey, My Friends, I want to wish you All - MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*


----------



## Winkyee

Incredible photos.
Happy Holidays


----------



## ferris89

very impressive shots, and gorgeous fish  They are really neat looking animals!


----------



## Chris.

AQUASAUR said:


> There are a few new Fellows, still in a quarantine tank of mine&#8230;
> Hope some of you know very well Who owns that Gorgeous Mug&#8230;


Merry Christmas to you as well! I want to see more of this monster!


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, a little update with one of my new Predators:

*Boulengerella maculata*


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi AQUASAUR,

As always you have provided more extraordinary photos! I think what I like is the detail (I can almost count the teeth), as well as the color balance and saturation.


----------



## gpodio

Great shots, thank you for sharing them!

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey, Folks, how about this fire-breathing Dragon?

*Freshwater Moray Eel *


----------



## speedie408

Saw this series over at APF. Awesome Fish and inspirational photography Hristo.


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with this unique prehistoric creature:

*Pantodon Buchholzi - African Butterfly Fish*


----------



## barclaya

AQUASAUR said:


> Hi, Jessie!
> Here are few words about me, my tanks, fishes, photos&#8230;
> http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=535


Wow.. a lot of nice discus and photos there. how many gallons tank? how do you maintain the tank.


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Gobioides broussonnetii *









*Gobioides broussonnetii close up*


----------



## joe Rockhead

Amazing pictures. Thanks for continuing to share.


----------

